# si sarebbe comprato (verbi riflessivi e pronominali)



## libre_pensador

Hi,

Could someone please help me out with this:

Giacomo ha detto che il giorno seguente sarebbe andato all'edicola e li' si sarebbe comprato il nuovo numero di Topolino. 

I want to say that he would buy himself...is 'si sarebbe comprato' correct? 
Thank you!


----------



## GavinW

Yes! But wait for a native to confirm, maybe...


----------



## _forumuser_

libre_pensador said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please help me out with this:
> 
> Giacomo ha detto che il giorno seguente sarebbe andato all'edicola e li' si sarebbe comprato il nuovo numero di Topolino.
> 
> I want to say that he would buy himself...is 'si sarebbe comprato' correct?
> Thank you!



Yes , it's correct. Transitive verbs like comprare, mangiare, leggere, fare can be transformed into reflexives (comprarsi, mangiarsi, leggersi, farsi, ecc.) for emphasis. When you use the reflexive form you communicate that you are satisfied by what you did/will do or that you care about it in a special way. For example:

Domani mi vedo la partita. Tomorrow I'll watch the (soccer) game (I'll treat myself to the game on tv).
L'anno prossimo mi compro la macchina. Next year I'll get myself a car.

[Ciao Gavin. ]


----------



## underhouse

E' corretta!


----------



## GavinW

_forumuser_ said:


> [Ciao Gavin. ]


 
Ciao F_U.   Nice one!


----------



## libre_pensador

Thank you, I appreciate the help


----------



## lsp

Pensavo che fosse solo una questione di stile personale oppure enfasi quando diceva sempre un mio amico: mi mangio una bella bistecca... (o qualcosa del genere). Adesso mi rendo conto che detto così c'è una sfumatura oltre l'enfasi, cioè un senso di soddisfazione o piacere, se capisco bene. Giusto?


----------



## Necsus

Mi permetto di precisare che non si tratta di forme riflessive dei suddetti verbi (chi potrebbe _comprare_, _mangiare_ o _leggere_ se stesso?), ma pronominali. Forse questo thread può essere utile (anche per la tua domanda, Lsp).


----------



## _forumuser_

Io penso che sia piu' semplice spiegarli come riflessivi che introdurre una parola nuova che non significa molto (pronominale). La pensa cosi' anche il mio libro di italiano per stranieri.


----------



## Jana337

_forumuser_ said:


> Io penso che sia piu' semplice spiegarli come riflessivi che introdurre una parola nuova che non significa molto (pronominale). La pensa cosi' anche il mio libro di italiano per stranieri.


D'accordo. Noi stranieri (almeno alcuni) tendiamo a dire "mi ho comprato ..." quando la funzione pronominale si sottolinea troppo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

D'accordo pure io, per quello che vale. Ho già elmetto e giubbotto antiproiettile addosso , ma... la distinzione _riflessivo/pronominale,_ per quanto possa essere fondata e fondamentale, mi suona più accademica che utile, specialmente nel contesto dell'insegnamento.


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Io penso che sia piu' semplice spiegarli come riflessivi che introdurre una parola nuova che non significa molto (pronominale). La pensa cosi' anche il mio libro di italiano per stranieri.


Perdonami, FU, ognuno naturalmente è libero di pensarla come preferisce, e questa volta purtroppo non mi sento di essere d'accordo con te: non vedo perché nella convinzione di semplificare le cose si dovrebbe suggerire qualcosa di non esatto. 
Il fatto che i verbi pronominali (di cui i riflessivi fanno parte) siano coniugati come i verbi riflessivi non fa acquisire loro le stesse proprietà, infatti come dicevo non è possibile _comprare_, _mangiare_ o _leggere_ _se stessi._
Quanto al fatto che 'pronominale' sarebbe una parola nuova che non significherebbe molto francamente sono un po' sorpreso, il suo significato mi sembra abbastanza evidente, anche in questo uso specifico. Dal Garzanti:
*pronominale* _*-* agg_. di, del pronome: _declinazione pronominale_; _uso_, _valore pronominale | particella pronominale_, forma atona del pronome personale | _verbi pronominali_ (o _intransitivi pronominali_), verbi che si coniugano come i verbi riflessivi, cioè mediante le particelle pronominali _mi_, _ti_, _si_, _ci ecc_. , ma non hanno significato riflessivo (p. e. _pentirsi_, _arrabbiarsi ecc_.) | (...)

Purtroppo ora devo andare, ma avremo sicuramente modo di riprendere la questione, se sarà di interesse per il forum. 

EDIT: vedo dopo l'invio del post che il tuo parere sembra essere condiviso, se così sarà non ci sarà bisogno di riprendere l'argomento, ma mi sento di dover anticipare che per me resterà comunque un'inesattezza che non suggerirò. E non per accademismo. ;-)


----------



## _forumuser_

Ora che non ci sei io e miei colleghi anarco-grammaticali ti faremo un cappotto storico. 

Non per fare il sofista, ma credo che nell'apprendimento e nell'insegnamento della lingua l'esattezza debba essere un concetto pragmatico. Tutto quello che serve a far parlare e scrivere in modo corretto chi impara e' esatto. Tutto quello che ostacola l'apprendimento, inclusa la terminologia troppo pedante, e' inesatto. In questo caso, concepire questi verbi come riflessivi ne rende l'uso facile facile facile (a chi conosce gia' i riflessivi ovviamente ). Non credo invece che cercare di far capire in cosa questi verbi differiscono dai riflessivi ne agevoli in alcun modo l'uso. Al contrario, costringe lo studente a fare laboriose distinzioni mentali tra uno e l'altro, rendendone l'uso meno intuitivo.


----------



## Jana337

Necsus said:


> Perdonami, FU, ognuno naturalmente è libero di pensarla come preferisce, e questa volta purtroppo non mi sento di essere d'accordo con te: non vedo perché nella convinzione di semplificare le cose si dovrebbe suggerire qualcosa di non esatto.
> Il fatto che i verbi pronominali (di cui i riflessivi fanno parte) siano coniugati come i verbi riflessivi non fa acquisire loro le stesse proprietà, infatti come dicevo non è possibile _comprare_, _mangiare_ o _leggere_ _se stessi._


In molte lingue si ritengono riflessivi tutti i verbi che hanno la particella "si" (cioè, il suo equivalente straniero) e non importa se si può comprare/mangiare/leggere/... se stessi o no. Ci saranno molti verbi che sono riflessivi in italiano però non lo sono in altre lingue. Quando si studia una lingua straniera, queste cose vanno imparate a memoria e chi è prigioniero della propria lingua, spesso trova le lingue straniere poco logiche. La riflessività non è una caratteristica inerente al verbo, il che rende qualsiasi classifica un po' arbitraria. Il fatto che la linguistica italiana fa la distinzione tra riflessivi e pronominali ha poca importanza per chi non intende diventare un linguista. Oppure ti viene in mente uno strafalcione che potrebbe fare chi non tiene presente la differenza tra i pronominali e i riflessivi?


----------



## giovannino

MünchnerFax said:


> ... la distinzione _riflessivo/pronominale,_ per quanto possa essere fondata e fondamentale, mi suona più accademica che utile, specialmente nel contesto dell'insegnamento.


 
Non avrei potuto dirlo meglio. Anche a me sembra che nel contesto dell'insegnamento di una lingua straniera sia legittimo sacrificare la precisione accademica all'esigenza pratica di non confondere lo studente straniero.
Non per niente in inglese si fa una distinzione fra "pedagogic grammar" e "academic grammar".

Infatti trovo perfetta, da un punto di vista didattico, la spiegazione offerta da forumuser:



> Transitive verbs like comprare, mangiare, leggere, fare can be transformed into reflexives (comprarsi, mangiarsi, leggersi, farsi, ecc.) for emphasis. When you use the reflexive form you communicate that you are satisfied by what you did/will do or that you care about it in a special way. For example:
> 
> Domani mi vedo la partita. Tomorrow I'll watch the (soccer) game (I'll treat myself to the game on tv).
> L'anno prossimo mi compro la macchina. Next year I'll get myself a car.


 
EDIT: Vedo che Jana e forumuser hanno espresso molto meglio di me quello che volevo dire, aggiungendo delle argomentazioni molto convincenti


----------



## GavinW

Hmm. Interesting. But I have to agree with Necsus. Ma non voglio esasperare un'argomentazione che può sembrare già abbastanza teorica ai più. Semplicemente osservo che un bravo insegnante, o un bravo (e motivato) studente riuscirà sempre a far passare in sordina il termine "verbo pronominale" (or whatever), e accentuare semplicemente il fatto che questo uso del pronome indiretto, più un verbo transitivo, si comporta in maniera simile ai soliti verbi riflessivi, senza però per questo essere identici a tali verbi riflessivi.

You just leave the technical details for a later time (if students get to that more advanced stage of a thirst or need for the grammatical nuts and bolts), and map out the ground rules. It really doesn't have to be too heavy. If you adopt an approach which is "pragmatic" above all else, to the extent of misrepresenting something, there is a greater risk, I think: the risk that later on confusion will set in. Then everything just gets too hazy and a student can start doubting who to "trust". 

End of speech. It's not a big issue, individually, for me, but it touches on an approach which I believe Necsus is right to insist on (pur molto garbatamente e correttamente), and which could colour the way foreros here present certain details to non-native students of Italian. And it's perhaps not an incidental detail that, in this "place" (WR), at least, the information potentially (and usually) gets to be seen by a pretty unlimited range of people of various different levels of language ability, over a potentially unlimited period of time.


----------



## giovannino

I agree with Gavin that a more precise academic terminology may be useful for extremely advanced students who may want to consult academic grammars written in Italian.

However, I'd like to point out that even Serianni's "Grammatica italiana" uses "riflessivo" for the kind of use being discussed here, as an alternative to "pronominale". Serianni offers as many as three possible descriptive labels for these verbs, in the following order:

Riflessivi indiretti

Riflessivi apparenti

Transitivi pronominali


----------



## _forumuser_

There is no risk of confusion. Very very few native speakers of Italian have ever heard of the existence of verbi pronominali (or riflessivi, for that matter) and they all seem to be using mi mangio, mi compro, mi vendo, mi alzo, mi arrabbio, mi fumo just fine. 

 I don't recommend treating these as a separate type of verbs, because I don't think they are--at all. What happens in real language is that users add mi, ti, or ci to some verbs for emphasis, and conjugate them _like _reflexives. What to do is all a student needs to know, forget the labels. 

 By the way, I find it curious that an instructor of English should take your position. Textbooks of English as a second language, unlike their Italian counterparts, always keep grammar and cumbersome terminology to a minimum, to an extent that we Italians find almost shocking, in fact . And it is evident that on average, learners of English achieve a reasonable degree of communicative competency much faster than learners of Italian [that was prior to the invention of WRF, of course]. I've met countless students of IT who after years of study weren't able to sustain the most basic conversation. Some will tell you that this is because Italian is harder to learn (nonsense), but I think it is because our textbooks for too long have simply been slightly more colorful copies of the grammar books for natives, asking students to spend inordinate amounts of time memorizing complicated grammatical principles before they get to use the language.



GavinW said:


> which could colour the way foreros here present certain details to non-native students of Italian.



Forgive my density, but are you suggesting we should use more accurate terminology in our responses?


----------



## GavinW

_forumuser_ said:


> Forgive my density, but are you suggesting we should use more accurate terminology in our responses?


 
No, not really: I think that, "traditionally", responses at WRF (IE and SI, at any rate) have always been sufficiently accurate and detailed 8which is to say very accurate and detailed), when required (on the basis of specific language queries requiring in-depth grammatical analysis). I don't see any need to encourage any major, global changes, if that's what you're asking. No, I was just highlighting the continued need for this added dimension of detail, in some cases.

It had appeared to me initially in this thread that you (and/or others) were advocating the definition "reflexive verbs" (tout court, as it were) for these "pronominal verbs." I now understand that you prefer a definition (cf also Serianni) along the lines of "quasi-reflexive" verbs (if you will forgive the gloss). I think this is helpful, constructive, and a happy compromise which recognizs the dangers, which you very rightly underline, of excessive grammatical terminology. While it is true that foreign learners of Italian will rarely justifiably need to have a stronger grasp of aspects of Italian grammar than do Italian native speakers themselves, it is sometimes also the case (mutatis mutandis) that foreign language learners sometimes need to have fine distinctions spelt out to them, for constructions which native speakers accept and cope with unquestioningly. This case (comprarsi) may be one such instance: in order to work out the role of the pronoun and understand the overall limitations of the construction, a foreign student may feel it necessary to explore all the ins and outs of this verb form.

Basically, I'm all in favor of keeping the terminology to one side, in reserve (for a rainy day), and only wheeling it out when absolutely necessary. And the simpler it is explained in the first instance, the better (pseudo-reflexive, quasi-reflexive, false reflexive, etc -- whatever). But not "reflexive", tout court, I'd say.

In short, I think you and I have the same views on this, at the end of the day (ie we favour a "pragmatic" approach with information provided on a "need-to-know" basis).... And I wouldn't be at all surprised were Necsus to say he also inclines towards this sort of approach.


----------



## Nimrod

Just to add another dimension to the discussion - it is rather important _who _you are teaching. More specifically, _how_  these students learn language. 

When I worked a teacher, I always preferred the little kids (7-10 yearolds), which my Croatian colleagues found the most difficult. (This is due to the fact that we've been teaching English in elementary schools to these age groups only for three  or four years, foreign language used to be taught from 4th grade up).

It's beacuse I'm one of those people who learn "by ear". After listening for a while, even if it's just a teacher and I have little contact with the language outside the classroom, some things "sound right" and some just don't. Kids learn the same way, and teaching them was a breeze and loads of fun.

Thinking of, and explaning, language in grammatical terms is still something that doesn't come naturally to me - I have to put in _an effort_. Simplifying grammatical terms for me is heaven! (Possibly due to my very, very old and not enormously efficient but endlessly sweet Croatian teacher from elementary school who didn't care for grammar very much.)
My own teachers of English were mostly awful, insisting on grammar, be it correct or not and I often got in trouble for insisting on my own version. Later, I found out that this was because some of them didn't understand nuances of English well enough themselves, nor were they good enough teachers to go check if 'going to hospital' was in fact different than 'going to the hospital'. (I was 11 or 12 and could not  have possibly explained it better than 'I _know_ I did it correctly, but haven't a clue _why _beyond 'it sounds right the way _I_ said it')

But, teaching adults, I've discovered that there are people who find it a lot easier to have 'grammatical compartments' of sorts in their heads.  The 'sounds right or not' thing didn't mean a thing to them. When I put labels on everything, things started to go smoothly.

Overall, I think I had it pretty easy, because most people I've ever taught Italian to had learned English or German or both (or even French or Spanish) before taking up Italian, and because of that I could lean on other already learned things when explaning bits that are not diffetentiated in Croatian grammar. And that helps a lot!


----------



## Necsus

giovannino said:
			
		

> However, I'd like to point out that even Serianni's "Grammatica italiana" uses "riflessivo" for the kind of use being discussed here, as an alternative to "pronominale". Serianni offers as many as three possible descriptive labels for these verbs, in the following order:
> Riflessivi indiretti
> Riflessivi apparenti
> Transitivi pronominali


Giovannino, actually this is not what I can read in Serianni's 'Grammatica italiana': the chapter in question is called 'Verbi pronominali', and it says that 'reflexive verb' (direct) is the first type of pronominal verb, then _other types of pronominal verbs_ are: I) 'reflexive reciprocal (verbs)'; II) 'indirect reflexive' (or _outward_, or _transitive pronominal_); III) 'intransitive pronominal' (or _reflexive intransitive_).
Yes, I called them generically 'pronominali' because I was trying to simplify the question, and I've actually made a mistake, on a smaller scale same mistake I think you are making calling all of them 'reflexive', but 'pronominali' is the term that dictionaries use referring to them.

Comunque, pur non volendo entrare nel merito dell'insegnamento, che non mi compete e non è il tema del thread, condivido naturalmente quanto detto da Gavin. Le regole grammaticali esistono e hanno ovviamente una loro ragion d'essere, non vedo perché tacerle a chi vuole imparare l'italiano, in nome di una semplificazione che magari ci sembra tale solo per superficialità o partito preso. È giusto che i 'learners', che certo non sono degli sprovveduti, sappiano quali sono le regole e le definizioni, poi decideranno loro se ignorarle può essere un modo per semplificare l'apprendimento della lingua. 
Io non ho una particolare passione per il fatto che determinati verbi siano _(intransitivi) pronominali_ anziché _riflessivi_ _(diretti)_, ma così è, e quindi non posso che ribadirlo. Quando si parla di verbo riflessivo senza specificare, si intende inevitabilmente 'riflessivo diretto', e non è la presenza della particella 'si' a renderlo tale, la sua definizione è [dal Dizionario Treccani, in genere abbastanza esaustivo] "verbo transitivo in cui il soggetto dell'azione ne è anche l'oggetto, in cui cioè, il soggetto compie e subisce insieme l'azione (funzione espressa diversamente nelle varie lingue)". Ora, per quanto i verbi presi come esempio nel thread siano transitivi, io non posso certo condividere (mi ripeto) un'indicazione dalla quale risulterebbe che _comprarsi_, _mangiarsi_ o _leggersi _avrebbero come oggetto dell'azione il soggetto stesso che la compie! Secondo un'affermazione simile, _operarsi_ vorrebbe dire che ci si opera da soli, anziché lasciarlo fare a un chirurgo; o _chiamarsi_ che si urla il proprio nome, anziché riconoscerlo come tale; o _battersi_ che ci si flagella, anziché lottare con qualcuno! E così via… L'oggetto è forzatamente diverso, quindi non può sicuramente trattarsi di riflessivi diretti. Se proprio si vuole generalizzare, allora sarebbe forse più giusto dire che sono tutti 'verbi pronominali': riflessivi diretti, reciproci, indiretti/apparenti e intransitivi pronominali, così almeno non si corrererebbe il rischio di dare indicazioni quantomeno non complete.


----------



## _forumuser_

Necsus said:


> ma così è, e quindi non posso che ribadirlo.



Credo proprio che su questo punto non ci sia possibilita' di raggiungere un accordo.  Tu confondi la grammatica con la lingua. Non ti viene il dubbio che la grammatica possa essere una rappresentazione provvisoria e approssimativa del fatto linguistico e quindi ovviamente non concepisci nemmeno la possibilita' che si possa avere un atteggiamento critico verso le distinzioni della grammatica tradizionale, quando esse mostrano di andare contro l'evidenza d'uso o di ostacolare l'apprendimento. Vabbe' dai, vivremo bene lo stesso.  

Guardate il mio esempio:Domani ci alziamo alle sette, ci facciamo una bella colazione, poi ci mettiamo in macchina, ci spariamo trecento chilomentri senza sosta e poi ci fermiamo in Autobrill per farci una bella pizza. 
​Nessun accademico della Crusca mi convincera' mai che il cervello umano che ha partorito questa frase e' saltellato avanti e indietro tra riflessivi, pronominali diretti, riflessivi impropri. Per me si tratta di una sequenza di verbi identici come uso e come valenza cognitiva che poi, ma solo alla scomposizione in laboratorio, si possono considerare diversi perche' un tipo non fa ridere col soggetto come oggetto mentre l'altro si', una distinzione che ovviamente non non e' rilevante ai fini della competenza linguistica (prova ne sia che solo lo 0.1 dei parlanti ne sono, forse, consapevoli, sebbene il 100% li usi in maniera corretta). Ora, chiamamoli pure tutti pronominali o tutti riflessivi (o perche' no, verbi C) ma io non vedo alcuna ragione nella _lingua _per considerarli tipi distinti di verbi.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao a tutti, questa discussione è molto interessante 
Devo dire che sono d'accordo al 100% con Necsus e sostengo anch'io la distinzione tra verbi pronominali e riflessivi, o meglio l'appartenenza dei secondi al gruppo dei primi, e sono fermamente convinta che sia una differenza che dovrebbe essere insegnata a coloro che imparano la lingua.
Anche perché il concetto di verbo pronominale andrebbe comunque introdotto prima o poi, altrimenti come fare a spiegare la differenza in quei verbi che prendono entrambe le forme, quella riflessiva e quella pronominale, sempre introdotte dal "si"?
Faccio il primo esempio che mi viene in mente:
*Intendersi*.

Può essere riflessivo, nel senso di mettersi/andare d'accordo, capirsi (_ci siamo intesi_! )

Ma anche pronominale senza alcun senso riflessivo, quando significa essere esperto in un determinato campo (Luigi _si intende_ di statistica).

Non credo che, come dice _FU_, i due significati di questo stesso verbo siano "identici come uso e come valenza cognitiva" o che non siano distinti! 

Ciao ragazzi

dani


----------



## MünchnerFax

stella_maris_74 said:


> Anche perché il concetto di verbo pronominale andrebbe comunque introdotto prima o poi, altrimenti come fare a spiegare la differenza in quei verbi che prendono entrambe le forme, quella riflessiva e quella pronominale, sempre introdotte dal "si"?


Credo che queste differenze possano essere apprezzate dallo studente in modo _infinitamente_ più efficace con l'ascolto e l'uso della lingua viva che con le etichette di pronominale o riflessivo. Etichette che non sarebbero nemmeno estendibili a regola universale: non tutti i verbi che ammettono pronome riflessivo o "riflessivo" hanno questa doppia natura.
Questa distinzione, sono perfettamente d'accordo con FU su questo, è nota solo a una minima parte di madrelingua.

Perché i madrelingua in maggioranza non la conoscono? Perché non ne hanno bisogno per parlare correttamente. La mia opinione è che, per quanto concerne la morfologia (che è la cosa che in soldoni interessa allo studente di livello base o intermedio), questa è una distinzione perfettamente inutile.

La suddivisione davvero importante è semmai un'altra: che certi verbi hanno un "riflessivo" diretto e sono intransitivi; mentre certi altri un "riflessivo" indiretto e reggono un complemento oggetto. E in italiano il riflessivo diretto e quello indiretto sono disgraziatamente identici, pertanto lo studente dovrà imparare a memoria se un verbo che regge un pronome riflessivo o pseudo-tale sia transitivo o intransitivo.

Purtroppo o per fortuna l'italiano mi è stato infuso per endovena e non ho dovuto impararlo da adulto. Posso solo parlare per impressioni e per sentito dire, e ritengo pertanto che sarebbe più proficuo e significativo per lo studente (sempre lo stesso di prima... di livello base o intermedio) suddividere tutti questi verbi tra "verbi con riflessivo diretto" e "verbi transitivi con riflessivo indiretto" - o chiamiamoli come preferiamo, basta che si comprenda qual è la differenza vera nell'uso.

Per esempio, dal punto di vista dello studente, _lavarsi_ e _pentirsi_ devono appartenere allo stesso gruppo, perché si coniugano allo stesso modo.
I seguenti fatti:
a) che esista anche _lavare_, e anzi il riflessivo sia una forma "particolare" di _lavare_;
b) che nel caso di _pentirsi_ il riflessivo in pratica non significhi niente, e non esista _pentire_;
sono del tutto secondari, e appartengono a un livello di approfondimento grammaticale molto più avanzato (nel quale sarà giustissimo distinguere tra riflessivi veri o apparenti, pronominali transitivi o intransitivi). In particolare nel caso di _pentirsi_ e degli altri pronominali diretti: come mai è "riflessivo per caso"? Beh, è così, pazienza, lo studente lo imparerà; quante cose illogiche deve già impararsi? (_Impararsi..._ ) L'italiano non è certo l'unica lingua che ha verbi "riflessivi per caso".

Insegnare allo studente che _lavarsi_ è un riflessivo e _pentirsi_ un pronominale intransitivo facilita in qualche modo lo studente ad azzeccarne la coniugazione corretta più di ciò che ho esposto sopra? Secondo me no, al contrario. Tutta qui la discussione.


----------



## _forumuser_

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao a tutti, questa discussione è molto interessante
> Devo dire che sono d'accordo al 100% con Necsus e sostengo anch'io la distinzione tra verbi pronominali e riflessivi, o meglio l'appartenenza dei secondi al gruppo dei primi, e sono fermamente convinta che sia una differenza che dovrebbe essere insegnata a coloro che imparano la lingua.
> Anche perché il concetto di verbo pronominale andrebbe comunque introdotto prima o poi, altrimenti come fare a spiegare la differenza in quei verbi che prendono entrambe le forme, quella riflessiva e quella pronominale, sempre introdotte dal "si"?
> Faccio il primo esempio che mi viene in mente:
> *Intendersi*.
> 
> Può essere riflessivo, nel senso di mettersi/andare d'accordo, capirsi (_ci siamo intesi_! )
> 
> Ma anche pronominale senza alcun senso riflessivo, quando significa essere esperto in un determinato campo (Luigi _si intende_ di statistica).
> 
> Non credo che, come dice _FU_, i due significati di questo stesso verbo siano "identici come uso e come valenza cognitiva" o che non siano distinti!
> 
> Ciao ragazzi
> 
> dani



Io l'ho gia' detto che non ci capiremo mai.  Allora, sono un parlante di cinque anni. Imparo dai parlanti intorno a me che davanti a certe parole (non ho ancora imparato che "per la precisione" si chiamano verbi) posso o devo mettere mi, ti, si, ci, vi, si e che devo usare sono, sei, e', siamo, siete, sono dopo mi, ti, si, ci, vi ,si e davanti al verbo quando uso forme composte. E basta. Tutto qua. Triste, brutto, troppo semplice, grezzo,  chiamatelo come vi pare, ma e' quello che succede nella testa del bambino.  Fin qui la lingua italiana. Ora veniamo alla grammatica della lingua italiana. Sono uno studioso in parrucca del primo 16esimo secolo. Ho una lingua che tutti parlano ma che non e' mai stata spiegata. Cosa faccio? Non chiedo certo ai parlanti di dirmi cosa pensano. Non posso nemmeno aprire loro il cervello perche' non e' stata nemmeno inventata l'elettricita'. Allora raccolgo i testi nobili: Dante, Petrarca, Boccaccio e giu' a sezionare, ingrandire, scomporre, confrontare, distinguere e poi ancora mettere ordine, classificare, suddividere, ordinare. In base alla mia analisi scrupolosa creo meravigliose architetture tassonomiche che deliziano i miei colleghi grammatici e riempiono di ammirazione i miei studenti, che le mie etichette e le mie definizioni non le avevano mai sentite pur avendo sempre usato--pazzi incoscienti!--la lingua perfettamente. Capisci la differenza?

Ora, che senso ha dire che il bambino--per l'esattezza--ha usato un verbo pronominale quando il bambino ha solo messo _mi _davanti a _mangio _(magno se e' di Roma)? Per me assolutamente nessuno. Zero. Per me che mi curo della lingua e non della grammatica i verbi pronominali, come i riflessivi o i pronomi atoni non esistono. Uso queste etichette quando mi servono, per pura convenienza, e le cestino o modifico ogni volta che lo ritengo opportuno. E non perche' sia arrogante o mi senta di poter negare il valore della grammatica. Sono solo consapevole che su come funziona davvero  la lingua nel cervello c'e' ancora tantissimo da imparare, che la grammatica tradizionale ha tutti i limiti di una rappresentazione post ex facto della lingua fatta nella piu' totale ignoranza dei processi cognitivi, e che le nostre attuali rappresentazioni concettuali della lingua dovranno essere gradualmente modificate (non senza resistenza) in base a quanto di nuovo scopriremo. Non mi interessa convincere nessuno. Mi interessa che si rispetti la mia idea che poi e' quella degli studiosi di linguistica cognitiva e intelligenza artificiale, e che non mi si venga a dire che l'accademico della crusca dice XXXX quando io credo che la grammatica tradizionale possa dirci davvero poco su come funziona la lingua.​


----------



## liv3000

Without giving long grammar esplanation about the  range of the italian pronouns.. I think that it's correct to say that is a pronoun, beacause it's actually it's true!

Maybe this example could clarify:

 L'anno prossimo ti compro/comprerò una macchina
Next year l'll by you a car. 

In this example, as we are not talking about ourselves, so it should be clear that it cannot be a matter of a riflessive pronoun.


----------



## Jana337

MünchnerFax said:


> Credo che queste differenze possano essere apprezzate dallo studente in modo _infinitamente_ più efficace con l'ascolto e l'uso della lingua viva che con le etichette di pronominale o riflessivo.
> (...)
> L'italiano non è certo l'unica lingua che ha verbi "riflessivi per caso".
> (...)





_forumuser_ said:


> (...)E non perche' sia arrogante o mi senta di poter negare il valore della grammatica. Sono solo consapevole che su come funziona davvero  la lingua nel cervello c'e' ancora tantissimo da imparare, che la grammatica tradizionale ha tutti i limiti di una rappresentazione post ex facto della lingua fatta nella piu' totale ignoranza dei processi cognitivi, e che le nostre attuali rappresentazioni concettuali della lingua dovranno essere gradualmente modificate (non senza resistenza) in base a quanto di nuovo scopriremo.
> (...)​


Da incorniciare!   

Le mie esperienze personali con la lingua italiana mi hanno spinta a schierarmi con gli anarchici.  

Il concetto di verbi pronominali lo conosco proprio da poco. Per caso me ne sono accorta nei dizionari italiani che fanno questa distinzione. Volendo capirlo mi sono messa ad esaminare alcune voci nel dizionario (invece di cercare una definizione su Google) ed infatti non era mica difficile giungere alla soluzione giusta. Quindi avvalendomi delle mie conoscenze della lingua ho dedotto il significato del termine grammaticale e non viceversa. Vi giuro che se mi avessero spiegato la differenza tra i pronominali e i riflessivi nelle lezioni d'italiano di livello base, non ne avrei tratto niente di fondamentale per i miei studi della vostra lingua. Anzi, nemmeno adesso che non vivo più nella beata ignoranza l'etichetta "verbo pronominale" nel dizionario non mi ispira e non mi arricchisce. Insomma, oltre a poter arzigogolare qui con voi non vedo nessun impiego per ciò. 

Senza dubbio ritengo la distinzione poco utile anche perché altre lingue che ho studiato riescono a farne a meno senza alcun problema sebbene si possa condurre la stessa analisi teorica anche per loro.


----------



## _forumuser_

Jana337 said:


> sebbene si possa condurre la stessa analisi teorica anche per loro.



Da incorniciare   

Una cosa agli anarchici dovete riconoscergliela: fanno quadrato!


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> Giovannino, actually this is not what I can read in Serianni's 'Grammatica italiana'


 
You miss my point 

What I meant was that Serianni himself uses the term "riflessivo" (although, of course, qualifying it with "indiretto" or "apparente") to refer to the specific usage being discussed in this thread (Serianni's example is "mi faccio una passeggiata") as well as to the slightly different "mi lavo le mani". 

"XI.21. _Riflessivi indiretti _(detti anche _apparenti _o _transitivi pronominali_)"
(_Grammatica italiana_)

Even with "intransitivi pronominali" Serianni adds: "o _riflessivi intransitivi"._

So, although I agree completely with the views expressed by _fu_, MF and Jana, I think that, even from your own perspective, you can only object to their not qualifying "riflessivo" with adjectives like "apparente" or "indiretto", but not to their use of "riflessivo" in itself to refer to forms like "mi faccio una passeggiata", since Serianni himself uses it.

As _fu_ rightly pointed out, language scholars themselves are unhappy with traditional categories and terminology and are constantly coming up with new categories and terminology as linguistics delves deeper into language use and requires more sophisticated tools in order to give a fuller account of language use.


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Credo proprio che su questo punto non ci sia possibilita' di raggiungere un accordo.  Tu confondi la grammatica con la lingua.


Eh sì, ho paura che sia molto difficile capirsi, dal momento che per tentare di farlo usiamo il linguaggio, che è esattamente l'oggetto dei nostri diversi modi di vedere..!  Peccato.
Mi dispiace che il tutto sia nato dal fatto che ho ritenuto fosse utile fare una precisazione su una tua affermazione, ma quello era il mio modo di dare un contributo al forum, e avere opinioni diverse mi sembra sacrosanto. Neanche a me interessa convincere nessuno, e sicuramente non pretendo il rispetto della mia idea come unica verità. Se qualcuno la condivide, ne sono lieto, ma lo sono altrettanto se riesce a convincermi della maggiore validità delle sue argomentazioni.  
Il tuo approccio alla lingua è certo diverso dal mio, e probabilmente molto più efficace, perché no? ma ho dei dubbi sulla possibilità che quello che per te è un utilizzo naturale e automatico degli elementi che la compongono lo sia altrettanto per un parlante di altra lingua che l'italiano deve impararlo, o meglio che deve approfondirne la conoscenza, e non ha quindi la padronanza e l'istintività del corretto uso che deriva dall'essere madrelingua.
Nella mia purtroppo _confusa_ visione dell'espressione linguistica (e forse dovrò aggiungere limitata) ritengo che ci siano vari livelli di apprendimento della stessa e che la consapevolezza che esiste una struttura (non sovrastruttura) grammaticale che la regola (non vincola), per quanto soggetta a inevitabili e considerevoli mutamenti nel tempo e nell'uso, sia utile a chi vuole migliorare la sua conoscenza di una lingua. La lingua è sicuramente viva, in continuo mutamento, e credere di stabilire regole valide una volta per tutte è come pensare che una fotografia sia per sempre un'attuale testimonianza del presente, ma questo non può significare che non vi sia alcuna certezza e che il linguaggio sia determinato solo dall'uso, più o meno corretto, che ne fanno i diversi parlanti. E non mi sento di condividere la posizione secondo cui la grammatica dovrebbe essere considerata una fotografia _provvisoria e approssimativa_ del mezzo espressivo, non foss'altro per i tempi lunghi necessari a un suo adeguamento alle variazioni imposte dall'uso. 

FU, se tu e altri non vedete motivo di considerare i verbi oggetto del thread come tipi distinti avete tutto il diritto di farlo. A mio modo di vedere, invece, è evidente che questo generalizzare la loro definizione crea confusione, come emerge dalle tante richieste nei forum di spiegazioni sulla forma riflessiva o meno di alcuni verbi che riflessivi (diretti) non sono, quindi mi sembra più che legittimo cercare di esporre quelle che sono le regole grammaticali che li contraddistinguono, pur essendo io ben lungi dall'essere un accademico della Crusca o un integralista della grammatica. E chiunque qui ha il diritto di farlo. Se poi la cosa non interessa alla maggioranza dei partecipanti avrò sprecato un po' di tempo, pazienza.
Insomma, chi ritiene che, come dice il proverbio, _valga più la pratica della grammatica_, può senza problemi definire genericamente riflessivi tutti i verbi che prevedono l'uso del _si_ (o meglio delle particelle pronominali), ma non se ne abbia a male se a qualcuno capiterà di esprimere una diversa opinione in merito. 
Detto questo, per quanto mi riguarda non credo che questa discussione sia più di molto interesse per gli altri utenti del forum (anche a giudicare dal numero dei contributi), almeno non in questa sede, e vista la mia scarsissima propensione ad alimentare o tenere in vita polemiche, ritengo di aver esaurito l'argomento. Grazie a tutti e scusate la tediosa verbosità.


----------



## _forumuser_

Necsus said:


> Eh sì, ho paura che sia molto difficile capirsi, dal momento che per tentare di farlo usiamo il linguaggio, che è esattamente l'oggetto dei nostri diversi modi di vedere..!  Peccato.
> Mi dispiace che il tutto sia nato dal fatto che ho ritenuto fosse utile fare una precisazione su una tua affermazione, ma quello era il mio modo di dare un contributo al forum, e avere opinioni diverse mi sembra sacrosanto. Neanche a me interessa convincere nessuno, e sicuramente non pretendo il rispetto della mia idea come unica verità. Se qualcuno la condivide, ne sono lieto, ma lo sono altrettanto se riesce a convincermi della maggiore validità delle sue argomentazioni.
> Il tuo approccio alla lingua è certo diverso dal mio, e probabilmente molto più efficace, perché no? ma ho dei dubbi sulla possibilità che quello che per te è un utilizzo naturale e automatico degli elementi che la compongono lo sia altrettanto per un parlante di altra lingua che l'italiano deve impararlo, o meglio che deve approfondirne la conoscenza, e non ha quindi la padronanza e l'istintività del corretto uso che deriva dall'essere madrelingua.
> Nella mia purtroppo _confusa_ visione dell'espressione linguistica (e forse dovrò aggiungere limitata) ritengo che ci siano vari livelli di apprendimento della stessa e che la consapevolezza che esiste una struttura (non sovrastruttura) grammaticale che la regola (non vincola), per quanto soggetta a inevitabili e considerevoli mutamenti nel tempo e nell'uso, sia utile a chi vuole migliorare la sua conoscenza di una lingua. La lingua è sicuramente viva, in continuo mutamento, e credere di stabilire regole valide una volta per tutte è come pensare che una fotografia sia per sempre un'attuale testimonianza del presente, ma questo non può significare che non vi sia alcuna certezza e che il linguaggio sia determinato solo dall'uso, più o meno corretto, che ne fanno i diversi parlanti. E non mi sento di condividere la posizione secondo cui la grammatica dovrebbe essere considerata una fotografia _provvisoria e approssimativa_ del mezzo espressivo, non foss'altro per i tempi lunghi necessari a un suo adeguamento alle variazioni imposte dall'uso.
> 
> FU, se tu e altri non vedete motivo di considerare i verbi oggetto del thread come tipi distinti avete tutto il diritto di farlo. A mio modo di vedere, invece, è evidente che questo generalizzare la loro definizione crea confusione, come emerge dalle tante richieste nei forum di spiegazioni sulla forma riflessiva o meno di alcuni verbi che riflessivi (diretti) non sono, quindi mi sembra più che legittimo cercare di esporre quelle che sono le regole grammaticali che li contraddistinguono, pur essendo io ben lungi dall'essere un accademico della Crusca o un integralista della grammatica. E chiunque qui ha il diritto di farlo. Se poi la cosa non interessa alla maggioranza dei partecipanti avrò sprecato un po' di tempo, pazienza.
> Insomma, chi ritiene che, come dice il proverbio, _valga più la pratica della grammatica_, può senza problemi definire genericamente riflessivi tutti i verbi che prevedono l'uso del _si_ (o meglio delle particelle pronominali), ma non se ne abbia a male se a qualcuno capiterà di esprimere una diversa opinione in merito.
> Detto questo, per quanto mi riguarda non credo che questa discussione sia più di molto interesse per gli altri utenti del forum (anche a giudicare dal numero dei contributi), almeno non in questa sede, e vista la mia scarsissima propensione ad alimentare o tenere in vita polemiche, ritengo di aver esaurito l'argomento. Grazie a tutti e scusate la tediosa verbosità.



Non dispiacerti. QUesto thread mi ha dato l'opportunita' di fare un po' di chiarezza nei miei pensieri, oltre che di vedere come la pensano altri su questo argomento. Mi scuso se sono stato troppo veemente in certi punti. Sono ben consapevole di star sostenendo una posizione che molti trovano eretica.


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Non dispiacerti.


Dispiacermi io? Ma dai. Era ironico!!! 
Eh, la lingua...


----------



## DDT

_forumuser_ said:


> Tu confondi la grammatica con la lingua. Non ti viene il dubbio che la grammatica possa essere una rappresentazione provvisoria e approssimativa del fatto linguistico e quindi ovviamente non concepisci nemmeno la possibilita' che si possa avere un atteggiamento critico verso le distinzioni della grammatica tradizionale, quando esse mostrano di andare contro l'evidenza d'uso o di ostacolare l'apprendimento.





_forumuser_ said:


> Mi interessa che si rispetti la mia idea che poi e' quella degli studiosi di linguistica cognitiva e intelligenza artificiale, e che non mi si venga a dire che l'accademico della crusca dice XXXX quando io credo che la grammatica tradizionale possa dirci davvero poco su come funziona la lingua.[/LEFT]



Sono d'accordo con Te per quanto riguarda l'importanza dei processi cognitivi. Quello che mi lascia perplesso rispetto al Tuo approccio è il fatto che se ci limitiamo alla grammatica utlizzata nel parlato rischiamo di far prevalere semplificazioni - diffuse, sono d'accordo  - che impoveriscono il patrimonio culturale di una lingua. A proposito dell'italiano mi viene in mente l'uso del congiuntivo, sempre meno "alla moda" nel parlato...

DDT


----------



## Necsus

DDT said:
			
		

> se ci limitiamo alla grammatica utlizzata nel parlato rischiamo di far prevalere semplificazioni - diffuse, sono d'accordo  - che impoveriscono il patrimonio culturale di una lingua.
> DDT


Ciao, DDT. Non posso che essere pienamente d'accordo..!


----------



## _forumuser_

Scusate se tiro avanti questa discussione, ma cerchiamo di essere precisi nel riassumere quanto e' stato detto da altri, perfavore. D'accordo con cosa, esattamente?  A me sembra che DDT non abbia compreso o abbia malposto la questione. Nessuno ha parlato di non usare o usare male i riflessivi/pronominali. Nessuno ha raccomandato di non usare il congiuntivo. Quindi da dove esce fuori, "se ci limitiamo alla grammatica utilizzata nel parlato"? Il tema della discussione nata in questo thread e' se tutte le distinzioni fatte dalla grammatica tradizionale siano o meno operative nella lingua reale, e qualora non lo siano, se valga la pena semplificare la terminologia usata o svilupparne una alternativa. Anch'io non posso che sostenere l'uso dell'intera gamma di soluzioni linguistiche messe a disposizione dalla lingua, ma non e' quello di cui si discute qui.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mi permetto di banalizzare la domanda alla radice di questo thread (un intervento mezzo inutile quindi ):

Premesso che:
non c'è nessuna differenza nell'uso pratico tra verbi riflessivi e pronominali, né mi risulta che esistano registri informali, colloquiali, "ignoranti" o usi della lingua parlata nei quali questi verbi vengano coniugati in maniera differente (quindi le frasi su congiuntivo, semplificazioni e impoverimento mi paiono fuori luogo  ),
il fatto che la grammatica italiana stabilisca una rigida distinzione tra verbo riflessivo e verbo pronominale dà un qualche valore aggiunto a chi impara la lingua (e perché no, anche ai madrelingua)? Lo facilita in qualche modo a utilizzare detti verbi in maniera corretta? O meglio, lo facilita di più che chiamandoli tutti "riflessivi" o che so io?

Con l'occasione voglio anche affermare, a titolo personale, una cosa che forse starebbe meglio nel thread in Solo Italiano.
Per quanto mi concerne, benissimo ha fatto Necsus a postare la sua precisazione. Quello che porto avanti io non è neppure lontanamente un processo alla legittimità del suo intervento (soprattutto in un forum come WR è evidentemente un contributo essenziale e necessario), bensì la questione ulteriore nata con la risposta di FU che ho riassunto nel capoverso precedente. Il processo è alla grammatica italiana.


----------



## Jana337

Per favore leggete *qui* prima di ripetere lo stesso concetto o fare la stessa domanda per l'ennesima volta


----------



## casaerwin

I would like to revive this thread.  I now understand the difference between "verbi riflessivi" and "verbi pronominali", but I still can't understand the difference between "verbi riflessivi" and "verbi intransitivi pronominali".  I want to know how to recognize the difference betwen them without having to look each one up in a dictionary.

For instance, I can't understand why "chiamarsi" is INTR. PRON. but "lavarsi" is RIFL.  "Mi chiamo" = I call myself and "mi lavo" = I wash myself.  I don't understand the difference. 

Can anyone explain this to me?  I want to know from an academic point of view and I am not interested in whether or not you think it is necessary to know such things.


----------



## giovannino

casaerwin said:


> For instance, I can't understand why "chiamarsi" is INTR. PRON. but "lavarsi" is RIFL. "Mi chiamo" = I call myself and "mi lavo" = I wash myself. I don't understand the difference.


 
With reflexive verbs the subject carries out an action on itself (mi lavo = io lavo me stesso) or has a particular feeling towards itself (mi odio = odio me stesso). When you think about it you don't actually "call yourself". "Chiamarsi" means "have as one's name". 
By the way, of course "chiamarsi" can also have a different, reciprocal sense (call each other, e.g. on the phone)
Actually many (maybe most of the) verbs that look like reflexives but are actually "intransitivi pronominali" in Italian do not have a reflexive pronoun in English: offendersi (take offence, be offended), ammorbidirsi (become softer), spegnersi (go out - of a flame/light), pentirsi (repent) etc.
Anyway this is Necsus's field of expertise so I'm sure he'll chime in with a more accurate explanation.


----------



## Necsus

casaerwin said:


> I still can't understand the difference between "verbi riflessivi" and "verbi intransitivi pronominali". I want to know how to recognize the difference betwen them without having to look each one up in a dictionary.


Hi, casaerwin. Giovannino already gave you an excellent explanation. I'll just try to schematize the issue.
I'd say the main point is that the intransitive verbs can't have the reflexive form, only some transitive verbs can have it, and the object always is an atonic pronoun (_mi, ti, si, ci, vi_), like in 'io mi lavo = io lavo me stesso'. When the pronoun is an indirect object, like in 'io mi lavo le mani = io lavo le mani a me stesso' (the subject doesn't coincide with the object), then we have a _reflexive apparent_ or _transitive pronominal_ form. Instead the _intransitive pronominal_ verbs are intransitive verbs preceded by an atonic pronoun, like 'mi pento', where the pronoun has not a specific function or meaning, it's simply part of the verb and it is necessary to conjugate it.
I hope the difference is just a little clearer now...


----------



## casaerwin

Great answer.  After all this time, I've finally gotten an answer I understand.  Thank you both.


----------



## Necsus

I am very glad about it.


----------



## Zuchero

"Giacomo ha detto che il giorno seguente sarebbe andato all'edicola e li' si sarebbe comprato il nuovo numero di Topolino. "

Quando ho letto questo, ho diventato un po' confusata perche' per me lo capisco come He would have went ( sarebbe andato) e he would have bought (sarebbe comprato) ma non capisco l'uso d'essere con le due verbi.  Userei avrebbe andato o avrebbe comprato per dire I would have went/ bought..Forse mi sbaglio ma può  qualcuno spiega la ragione in cui si usa essere in questa situazione? Grazie


----------



## TimLA

Zuchero said:


> "Giacomo ha detto che il giorno seguente sarebbe andato all'edicola e li' si sarebbe comprato il nuovo numero di Topolino. "
> 
> Quando ho letto questo, ho diventato un po' confusata perche' per me lo capisco come He would have went ( sarebbe andato) e he would have bought (sarebbe comprato) ma non capisco l'uso d'essere con le due verbi. Userei avrebbe andato o avrebbe comprato per dire I would have went/ bought..Forse mi sbaglio ma può qualcuno spiega la ragione in cui si usa essere in questa situazione? Grazie


 
Otto ore senza risposta...faccio un tentativo e almeno la mia risposta ti farà balzare in alto, dove si trovano gli esperti.

Sto pensando di una serie di cose:

1. Un verbo di "mozione" richiede il verbo ausiliare "essere", quindi "andare" (sarebbe andato/a) richiede "sono, è, sia, sarebbe, ecc.

2. I verbi riflessivi richiedono il verbo "essere" come ausiliare - QUA. Quindi "si X comprato/a" richiede "essere" - "it is bought".
Stavo pensando di "Cristo si è fermato a Eboli" - fermarsi richiede "essere" perciò "è", ma si può anche trovare "ho fermato".

Ma non sono sicuro. Attendiamo...
Esperti! Dove siete?


----------



## london calling

This would be translated using our "future in the past" structure (there are innumerable threads on the subject):

_Giacomo said that the next day he would go to the newsagents' and buy the latest Mickey Mouse comic._

They use _essere_ with "comprarsi", because it's reflexive and therefore the auxiliary verb has to be "essere". Had they used "comprare" (which they could have, the meaning doesn't change substantially if you say "avrebbe comprato": the use of the reflexive places the emphasis on the fact that he didn't just buy it, he bought it for himself) the auxiliary verb would have been "avere".

As for the use of "essere" with "andare", it's one of those verbs that takes "essere" as an auxiliary - as Tim says, all verbs of motion take "essere" (but not only these, you can check that out in any grammar book).

@Tim: _ha fermato_ and _si è fermato_ have different meanings, as a matter of fact, for example:

_Ha fermato la macchina_
_Ha fermato il ladro mentre cercava di rubargli il portafoglio_
He stopped the car
He stopped the thief while he was trying to steal his wallet

i.e. you stop/immobilise something/someone

_Si è fermato a prendere un caffè_
_Si è fermato in albergo perchè nevicava troppo_
_L'orologio si è fermato alle 12_
He stopped off to have a coffee.
He stayed in the hotel because it was snowing too hard
The clock stopped at 12

i.e. you "stop yourself" (if you see what I mean!)

As you can see, Tim, I've decided not to go into the grammar, as I think you prefer this sort of explanation, right? Of course, if zuchero prefers a more technical explanation, she can always look it up.


----------



## TimLA

Excellent and Excellent! Thanks very much indeed LC!!!
(note that I added the "indeed" to make it BE! I feel like trying to speak three languages today)

So the teaching points for me are the auxiliary "essere" for reflexives, and that damned "future in the past".

I'm just now grasping some of the subtleties of the reflexives and it's easy for me to get them confused with many of the other constructions.

Thanks again!!!
Ta!


----------



## Necsus

Zuchero said:


> "Giacomo ha detto che il giorno seguente sarebbe andato all'edicola e li' si sarebbe comprato il nuovo numero di Topolino. "
> 
> Quando ho letto questo, mi sono sentito/a un po' confuso/a, perché per me lo capisco che _He would have went_ significa 'sarebbe andato' e _he would have bought_ 'sarebbe comprato', ma non capisco l'uso di _essere_ con *i* due verbi. Userei _avrebbe andato_ o _avrebbe comprato_ per dire _I would have went/ bought_. Forse mi sbaglio*,* ma qualcuno può spiegarmi la ragione per cui si usa _essere_ in questo caso? Grazie


Hi zuchero, LC and Tim! I would just provide you some additional informations. Any verb with the particle _si_ requires the auxiliary verb _essere_. And then a quotation from this thread:


> _essere_ si usa con la maggioranza dei verbi intransitivi e dei verbi impersonali, e con tutti i verbi riflessivi e intransitivi pronominali; mentre _avere_ si usa con tutti i verbi transitivi e con alcuni intransitivi.
> There is also a rule whereby the auxiliary 'essere' (to be) is required by intransitive verbs whose participle can be used as attribute, and 'costare' is one of them (like _accadere, arrivare, cadere, morire, nascere, succedere, venire_), actually you can say for instance 'la bellezza costata tanti sacrifici'. On the contrary intransitive verbs whose participle cannot be used as attribute require the auxiliary 'avere' (like camminare, cenare, contravvenire, dormire, giocare, piangere, sognare, viaggiare), unless they admit passive meaning.


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Hi zuchero, LC and Tim! I would just provide you some additional information. Any verb with the particle _si_ requires the auxiliary verb _essere_. And then a quotation from this thread:


 
Hey!
Ok, very good information.

So the "Cristo si è fermato a Eboli" requires the "è" because of the reflexive verb - fermarsi - not because of the "past tense". Right?

L'ho chiamato "Benigni" perchè è stato così buffo.
Si è chiamato "Roberto" perchè il suo nonno si chiamava "Roberto".
???????


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> Hey!
> Ok, very good information.
> 
> So the "Cristo si è fermato a Eboli" requires the "è" because of the reflexive verb - fermarsi - not because of the "past tense". Right? absolutely
> L'ho chiamato "Benigni" perchè è stato così buffo.
> Si è chiamato "Roberto" perchè il suo nonno si chiamava "Roberto". meglio 'si chiama'
> ???????


----------



## london calling

Thanks, nexie.  

Those verbs you mention are the ones I meant when I said that there were a few other verbs which took "essere" as an auxiliary, apart from verbs of motion. Another one which comes to mind is "piovere", which can take either "essere" or "avere", as of course you know. I tend to say "è/sarebbe piovuto" (which makes my colleagues laugh, as they claim it is "ricercata") - what do you think?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, London! In teoria con _piovere_ dovrebbe essere più naturale usare _essere_, in quanto è l'ausiliare di norma richiesto dai verbi impersonali (con l'eccezione appunto di quelli che indicano fenomeni atmosferici, che possono essere costruiti anche con _avere_). Forse il motivo per cui i tuoi colleghi lo avvertono come ricercato nella lingua colloquiale potrebbe semplicemente essere, come dice Serianni e io ho riportato in questo thread sul verbo _sclerare_, la "lenta espansione di avere ai danni di essere".



TimLA said:


> 1. Un verbo di "mozione" richiede il verbo ausiliare "essere"


 Pssst... Tim... è un verbo di 'moto/movimento'...


----------



## Zuchero

Grazie a tutti! Credo che io capisco più migliore.Quindi voglio ad essere sicuro che lo capisco abbastanza bene. Sarebbe andato; sarebbe= conditional tense of essere; andato = past tense of andare, together it means: sarebbe andato he would have went, si sarebbe comprato, si (reflexive) it is used with comprare to emphasize  that he would have bought it for himself, so, si sarebbe comprato= i would have bought. Si può dire avrebbe comprato a significare i would have bought. Voglio essere sicura. Grazie!


----------



## london calling

Zuchero said:


> Sarebbe andato; sarebbe= conditional tense of essere; andato = past tenseno, past participle of andare, together it means: sarebbe andato he would have wentno, gone, si sarebbe comprato, si (reflexive) it is used with comprare to emphasize that he would have bought it for himself, so, si sarebbe comprato= i would have bought he would have bought (for himself). Si può dire avrebbe comprato a significare i would have bought. No,_ I would have bought_ = avrei comprato


Back to the drawing board, zuchero!


----------



## Teerex51

Hmmm, LC, I see my Jurassic ways are rubbing off on you...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Just for the record, folks: there's nothing reflexive about "comp(e)rarsi": this is simply a pronominal transitive verb.
GS
PS Arn't I being Jurassic?


----------



## london calling

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Just for the record, folks: there's nothing reflexive about "comp(e)rarsi": this is simply a pronominal transitive verb.
> GS
> PS Arn't I being Jurassic?


Yes, I'm afraid I oversimplified things in my first post, on purpose (so as not to complicate matters further, as when you're first learning Italian it isn't something you really need to know) - Nexie however pointed it out in his post.


----------



## Necsus

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> there's nothing reflexive about "comp(e)rarsi": this is simply a pronominal transitive verb.





london calling said:


> Nexie however pointed it out in his post.


Eh, annosa questione...! Vedere per credere: Verbi pronominali/riflessivi (oltre a tutta la prima parte del presente thread).


----------



## Jesstee

Thank you so much everybody for this thread, it has been very helpful! And I couldn't agree more with Forumuser here... I have been learning Italian for the past four months and have in fact chosen to move to Italy in order to learn more quickly. However I seem to spend all day every day with my head in books learning rules of grammar that most native Italians have probably never even come across!! I can now write with competence but can barely hold a very simple conversation. I don't think that there is a need to explain language in any great grammatical detail.. After all, the four year old child I look after here speaks fluent Italian having never heard of a 'reflexive verb'!!!
Thanks again


----------

